# Driving Home from Work & Found this.



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2016)

Always nice to drive by a construction dirt pile & find a Beauty like this. Do you see what I see? LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 17, 2016)

All kinds of promising signs in that pile. Good eye, keep us posted


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's a Close up.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2016)

Fresh out of dirt.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 17, 2016)

I wish that I had such luck. I've found almost nothing this year.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2016)

Probably like the 5th or 6th Hutch I've found just laying on surface after construction has started or ended. LEON.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 18, 2016)

That is awesome Leon! Doesn't look like a bad one either.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 18, 2016)

very cool Leon!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2016)

Here it is with it's brothers & sisters. I have 8 of these McBride Earl & Pollard Detroit Hutch's. It's the 7 th one on far right side. #8 is totally different & rare variation. LEON.



P.S. Double click on pic to super size.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2016)

I counted 7 different times I found hutch's laying on the surface after construction. 6 if you don't count the gopher hole find.  Even a cobalt one with another McBride before. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 18, 2016)

good save.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2016)

Drove by again today after work. Looks like the Bulldozer's were kind enough to kick up 2 more bottles for me. One of my Favorites, DC FUNKE Quart size. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2016)

Close up.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2016)

Also this common Detroit Brewing co. bottle revealed it self. LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Oct 20, 2016)

That is sweet Leon. I thought you would find some good construction spots with your new job being in the Detroit Ghetto. !!!

Tom


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey Leon, you gonna let Tom talk to you like that? Lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2016)

Bass Assassin said:


> Hey Leon, you gonna let Tom talk to you like that? Lol.




Well it's True. I am working in the ghetto part of Detroit. If you know where the infamous Packard Plant is, built in 1903, I'm right next to that. LEON.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packard_Automotive_Plant


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 22, 2016)

hopefully you got armed guards at your worksite!!!..........I have googled that area and it doesn't look safe let alone worth working in..............


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2016)

Not the safest area. Not long ago they found some dead girl sitting in her SUV in a field next to the Packard plant. Lots of burned out crack houses & abandoned homes in the area. BUT, That didn't keep me from driving around these streets today after work looking under many Porch's & crawlspaces for old bottles & cans. Did find a cool milk bottle but left behind because bottom broke off. LEON.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 22, 2016)

It's all fun and games until you get stuck by a dirty needle...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2016)

Or shot or mugged or carjacked or wake up in Hospital or wake up dead.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> ....wake up dead.



How does one wake up when one is dead? (Sorry, but I had to. LOL)


----------



## jk666 (Oct 22, 2016)

If only happens if you're a Megadeth fan...


----------



## kleinkaliber (Oct 22, 2016)

jk666 said:


> If only happens if you're a Megadeth fan...



Yep!

"I know if I wake her, I'll wake up dead."


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2016)

jk666 said:


> If only happens if you're a Megadeth fan...



I listen to Metal, but bands more like "UnderOath", "Oh, Sleeper", "Love and Death", etc.


----------

